# Downloadable Loco Plans/Drawings



## nev (Jul 6, 2011)

Is there anywhere that one can buy an directly Download Locomotive Drawings/plans preferably in 71/4in scale


----------



## m_kilde (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Nev

Maybe you can find something here :

http://jpduval.free.fr/


----------

